# la persona mas especial de mi vida



## starcrazy

Hola!
Alguien me podria traducir esta nota para alguien muy importante para mi?
Sabes que eres la persona mas especial de mi vida y espero que estemos juntas para siempre mi niña.Siempre estare contigo para lo que quieras.Te deseo lo mejor del mundo y que siempre seas muy feliz.Te quiero mucho mi amor.Feliz Navidad mi vida!
Muchas gracias!


----------



## November Rain

Stii ca esti persoana cea mai speciala din viata mea si sper ca vom fi impreuna pentru totdeauna, scumpa mea. Voi fi langa tine mereu, oricand vei avea nevoie de mine. Iti doresc toate cele bune si sa fi fericita intotdeauna. Te iubesc mult dragostea mea. Craciun fericit iubire!

No tengo los caracteres especiales rumanos pero si es para un email un email va a estar asi de todos modos. Muy lindo!


----------



## LucianU

”Ştii că eşti persoana cea mai specială din viaţa mea şi sper că vom fi împreună pentru totdeauna, scumpa mea. Voi fi lângă tine mereu, oricând vei avea nevoie de mine. Îţi doresc toate cele bune şi să fi fericită întotdeauna. Te iubesc mult, dragostea mea. Crăciun fericit, iubire!”


----------



## areki

or maybe: Ştii că eşti cea mai importantă persoană din viaţa mea .........


----------



## November Rain

Gracias Lucian por los caracteres rumanos.

Multumesc Lucian pentru transcrierea corecta.


----------



## LucianU

Cu plăcere, November Rain.


----------



## farscape

Cu voia domniilor voastre am sa-mi permit nişte (mici) corecturi pentru ca textul să sune (mai) bine în româneşte.

"*Să* ştii că eşti persoana cea mai specială/importantă din viaţa mea"  Fără *să* avem o întrebare (Ştii că eşti persoana cea mai importantă... ?)
...şi să fi*i* fericită...

Am să înlocuiesc viitorul cu conjunctivul prezent, ca să întăresc afirmaţiile şi să le ancorez în timp şi cu încă o mică schimbare de stil, textul ar arăta cam aşa:

"Vreau să-ţi spun că eşti persoana cea mai specială din viaţa mea şi (că) sper să fim împreună pentru totdeauna, scumpa mea. Am să fiu lângă tine mereu, oricând o să ai nevoie de mine. Îţi doresc toate cele bune şi să fii fericită întotdeauna. Te iubesc mult, dragostea mea. Crăciun fericit!"

Crăciun fericit la toata lumea!
farscape


----------



## starcrazy

Multumesc a todos!


----------

